# Getting started!



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Last night I finally got introduced to the lessons of skinning out a deer head. I've been wanting to learn taxidermy for awhile, and I know a guy that is nice enough to let me come over and learn from him.
It took me a couple hours :SHOCKED: but he said I did good, didn't put any holes in anything, but probably have a lot of work ahead of me fleshing the hyde! LOL I have 2 deer heads to practice on. We'll see how they turn out. It was fun, and I can't wait to skin the other one, hopefully they will turn out decent enough so they won't have to hide in someone's basement never to be seen by anyone. :lol:


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on getting your feet wet


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

congrats and welcome... any time you want a free lesson, my doors open:lol::lol: course im sure the mrs wouldnt be too happy you going to do this as a hobby or profit? have ya checked out taxidermy.net yet? a few of us are there as well.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

timberdoodle528 said:


> , hopefully they will turn out decent enough so they won't have to hide in someone's basement never to be seen by anyone. :lol:


If you have help from someone experienced standing beside you, they will be ok. If you try it solo, they will be hiders, most first mounts are hideous. :lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

As long as the next one looks better than the first one, then your making progress!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

neil duffey said:


> congrats and welcome... any time you want a free lesson, my doors open:lol::lol: course im sure the mrs wouldnt be too happy you going to do this as a hobby or profit? have ya checked out taxidermy.net yet? a few of us are there as well.


She has turned out to be one good looking young lady. Hunts, fishes, runs beagles and can do taxidermy, Timberdoodle your stock is rising.:evil:


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> She has turned out to be one good looking young lady. Hunts, fishes, runs beagles and can do taxidermy, Timberdoodle your stock is rising.:evil:


sounds like the total package


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Duffey- It's just a hobby right now. I am just trying to figure out if I will enjoy doing it, and if I'm any good at it. Later down the road, if things go well, maybe it could turn into something that could help support my hunting habbits.
I haven't checked out taxidermy.net, but I will, thank you for the link! I did look into joining the MTA and found a lot of information on their site. 
I will try to keep you guys posted on my projects and take some pics to post on here. I know there's several good taxi's that frequent this site, so any advice is welcome. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on taking an idea and running with it Megan! You will do well if you want to. Only you can stand in your way when it comes to something you really want to become good at. I look foward to seeing your progress.

Mike


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Duffey- It's just a hobby right now. I am just trying to figure out if I will enjoy doing it, and if I'm any good at it. Later down the road, if things go well, maybe it could turn into something that could help support my hunting habbits.
> I haven't checked out taxidermy.net, but I will, thank you for the link! I did look into joining the MTA and found a lot of information on their site.
> I will try to keep you guys posted on my projects and take some pics to post on here. I know there's several good taxi's that frequent this site, so any advice is welcome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The MTA convention and competition is coming up in March. Join the assoc. and be there, you will meet a ton of great people and learn as much as you can handle.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Got my 2nd buck started. I guess I'm making progress. It took me less than half the time to skin this one out as it did the first one and with no help from my "instructor". I was a lot more confident in knowing when to slow down and be careful around certain areas. 
Next trip over there will be fleshing and turning lips, eyes ears..ect.. I have been warned that this next step will require a ton of patience and it won't be something I will get through my first time quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Next trip over there will be fleshing and turning lips, eyes ears..ect.. I have been warned that this next step will require a ton of patience and it won't be something I will get through my first time quickly.


Just take your time and you'll get it figured out. Knowing where to and where not to cut is something you will learn with time. Enjoy!! :evil:


----------

